# Kennel cough vaccine



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi, Does anyone know anything about kennel cough vaccine, my sis is going to spain and are having to put the Jack russel in kennels she has been advised to have this done i dont know a lot about it and she is not comp wise at all i would be very grateful for any info thanks in advance jeanie.


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi, most normal vaccines prevent against Kennel cough but not all strains of it. The vaccine you can have done at the vet actually goes up the dogs nose!


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Just to add the dog usually needs vaccinating around 3 weeks before they go into kennels


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks so much for the replies , my sis is taking her to vet on monday to get it done , as she was ill with it last time she went in kennels .


----------



## waggytailstina (Jan 26, 2008)

I think its vital as the dog where i work came back with kennel cough from where he stayed , he was so poorly but did recover


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Do you know that if your dog gets kennel cough, the vets recommend Benelin for children?

Oh the vaccine is given up the dogs nose.


----------



## holidayhutch (Jan 18, 2008)

Both ours are always vaccinated for it before they are boarded and in fact our kennels insist on it, though they have come back from previous kennels we have used before with really bad coughs that took over a month to clear, despite being vacc'd.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

That is the problem with kennels and cattery's. Animals are exposed to all kinds of diseases which vaccines cannot prevent and you cannot vaccinate against stress!


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

My understanding of the KC vaccine is they only vaccinate for the local strains, so there is every possiblity they will get a different one. All my dogs at sometime or another have had kennel cough, but only one of them was poorly with it. The trouble with KC is lots of owners don't even realise their dogs have got it, especially a mild case.


----------



## chriswelsh (Dec 31, 2007)

How does the benylin work and is it safe


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

I have used Benylin on my dog when he had a cough - just a 5 ml spoonful twice a day. Works much the same as it does on us - just soothes the irritation


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi I took Cola to the vets recently as she was coughing alot and they prescribed antibiotics and anti-inflammatories as they suspected kennel cough. She hasnt been in kennels but alot of dogs in the park where we go also seem to have this cough.

I have been medicating her for 4 days now (I have a 7 day supply) and it hasnt got any better, Im wondering if its worth giving her benylin aswell?

If it hasnt cleared in 7 days I will go back to the vets, although I have noticed it only gets worse when she gets excited.


----------



## chriswelsh (Dec 31, 2007)

Many thanks for your comments I gave her 5ml last night and she slept through no problem with getting up coughing, she has had another 5ml this morning so wil see how she gets on.


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

kittykat said:


> Hi I took Cola to the vets recently as she was coughing alot and they prescribed antibiotics and anti-inflammatories as they suspected kennel cough. She hasnt been in kennels but alot of dogs in the park where we go also seem to have this cough.
> 
> I have been medicating her for 4 days now (I have a 7 day supply) and it hasnt got any better, Im wondering if its worth giving her benylin aswell?
> 
> If it hasnt cleared in 7 days I will go back to the vets, although I have noticed it only gets worse when she gets excited.


My boy got kennel cough when he was only a little puppy so very scary  He too was prescribed antibiotics and it did take a couple of weeks to clear up. He was at his worse after waking up and when excited. We also had to have an after hours appointment and not let our pup through the reception area


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Nina Cole said:


> Do you know that if your dog gets kennel cough, the vets recommend Benelin for children?
> 
> Oh the vaccine is given up the dogs nose.


I was shocked at that when I was told by the vet that he could prescribed the same thing (I assume a meaty flavour) but benelyn is just as good. The dose is much less than a child's dose. I gave Duke 5ml before bedtime. He was on anti-biotics to help prevent secondary infection(s) too.

A dog is infectious for approximately three months. I was told not to keep him in. I was concerned for other dogs, the vet actually said if dogs are loose and approach him then its the owners own fault not yours. 

Duke has the vaccine every year, it isn't pleasant for him or for me to watch but its better to be safe than sorry.

I always take his favourite treat pieces of cheese, the vet is great he tells me when to give him the cheese, timing is important. He explained that as soon as its squirted and starts to trickle down the back of his throat that's when he will get a nasty taste the cheese off sets the taste.

Sue


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

gillieworm said:


> My boy got kennel cough when he was only a little puppy so very scary  He too was prescribed antibiotics and it did take a couple of weeks to clear up. He was at his worse after waking up and when excited. We also had to have an after hours appointment and not let our pup through the reception area


Thanks for the reply, its made me feel so much better. I guess I was expecting the antibiotics to work straight away. Friday she was coughing through the night and I was sick with worry, I guess we cant help but worry about them - Cola is the same when she gets excited she coughs worse and it seems she has to catch her breath.

Thanks again


----------

